# White elephant trigger



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

As most of you know (and for those that don't), W, OM and I all work together. He was moved to work from home a couple months ago, making the stress level for W and I decrease tremendously.

Today was our white elephant gift exchange at work, so OM came into the office. He fancies himself a photographer, and last year, gave a framed print of his for his white elephant gift. W's first gift was taken from her, there weren't any opened gifts she wanted, so she picked a new one.

And it turned out to be a framed print of his. I triggered big time, but had to remain as calm as possible, since we were at work. Fortunately, someone else took the print from her a few rounds later. Had no one taken it, I would have ripped the print out of the frame before we even left the building this evening. I would also have liked to burn it. Don't want anything of his in my home.


Ah, much better. Just had to vent that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

This arrangement, still working with this guy, and, now, exchanging gifts seems a bit masochistic. Why are you doing this, again?:scratchhead:


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

IDK, but my thinking would be that she take one she didn't like anyway as a sign she absolutely wants nothing to do with him. Just my opinion.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> IDK, but my thinking would be that she take one she didn't like anyway as a sign she absolutely wants nothing to do with him. Just my opinion.


I kinda thought the same thing, just take the cheap soap.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds like a brief explanation o how the white elephant gift exchange works might be in order.

Everyone participating brings a wrapped gift, and draws a number. In order, everyone gets to either pick one of the unwrapped gifts (which could be anything) or take an opened gift from someone who went before them. Once a gift has been claimed three times, it's locked and cannot be claimed by anyone else. If the gift you have is taken by someone, you can then choose a new unopened gift or take one from someone else (as long as it isn't "locked").

So, it's not a matter of specifically exchanging gifts with him, and since the wrapped gifts are anonymous, there's no way to know who brought the one you're opening, unless you happened to see who brought that one in.

As to the "why's," Arnold...I like my job. I'm good at it. Management agrees and likes me. I've been here longer than Dumbass, so I'm not leaving on his account. Truth told, he does a piss-poor job, and I'd have figured he would have been fired long ago. His move to working from home is the next best thing, as there is no interaction with him, either for myself or my W. His coming into the office is a rare thing these days, and I was mentally prepared for him to be here...just wasn't prepared for either of us to pull his gift...we thought we'd figured out which one was his, bu obviously, we were wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> we thought we'd figured out which one was his, but obviously, we were wrong.


Sorry for harpin' on it, but she should've just taken the opened gift. Then you'd be sure it wasn't his piss-poor print. Like *working* said "a bar of soap wouldn't be so bad" given the circumstances. Just sayin.'


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

JustaJerk said:


> Sorry for harpin' on it, but she should've just taken the opened gift. Then you'd be sure it wasn't his piss-poor print. Like *working* said "a bar of soap wouldn't be too bad" given the circumstances. Just sayin.'


Hindsight's definitely 20/20...our near-certainty apparently had an emphasis on the "near."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Uh oh! Likely ban coming on Joe!!! 

That's what I got nailed for.

Better delete it quick!!!


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Look Grayson, I'm not trying to be a d!ck about it, but there should be NOTHING left to chance given what the both of you have been going through. I can only imagine what all the parties privy to this sitch were thinking when she unwrapped it... know what I mean.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> Uh oh! Likely ban coming on Joe!!!
> 
> That's what I got nailed for.
> 
> Better delete it quick!!!


Are you referring to me???


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

JustaJerk said:


> Are you referring to me???


your name joe?


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

last Christmas, Asshat was eyebrows deep into his affair with the skankasaurus. He brought home a Dallas Cowboys sweatshirt and a Dallas Cowboys ballcap that she had brought for him. Needless to say, they mysteriously ended up cut into little pieces, stomped into the ground then tossed in the trash.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

Dude... I totally skipped his(joe kidd) post.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

mental note to self- never cross apple


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

JustaJerk said:


> Look Grayson, I'm not trying to be a d!ck about it, but there should be NOTHING left to chance given what the both of you have been going through. I can only imagine what all the parties privy to this sitch were thinking when she unwrapped it... know what I mean.


If anyone knows, it's supposition without confirmation, so let 'em think what the want. He's not liked by many in the office (that tends to happen when you say, in so many words, that you find everyone in the office to be "beneath you"), so my semi-open dislike of him sends up no red flags. If anyone was thinking anything when she untapped it, it was more likely along the lines of, "Well, at least they got a half-decent frame."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Too bad he didn't get fired because of the A...poor you, G, must be an awful situation.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, Candie. Situation is much better since he started working from home. For him to have been fired for the A, management would have to have been informed. On the advice of a good friend that we've known for more years than we've worked here, and who was part of the management team at the time, we didn't tell them. His advice was that it would not be unrealistic for them to say the drama wasn't worth having any of the three of us here. So, W and I just started tapping heretofore unknown supplies of inner strength and resolve.

Doesn't hurt that, when in the office, he avoids me like the plague, since I busted up his marriage by exposing to his wife the day I found out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

> If anyone knows, it's supposition without confirmation, so let 'em think what the want.


Oh... I thought you exposed at work, that being the reason he's working from home. That was the nature of my response. Well... stay strong, bro.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

JustaJerk said:


> Oh... I thought you exposed at work, that being the reason he's working from home. That was the nature of my response. Well... stay strong, bro.


Nope...they're shifting a good 80% of our office to working from home, and he volunteered for the most recent group. No harm, no foul on the misunderstanding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

